# 168 Barnes TSX load for 300 win mag



## mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

Going to load up some 168gr TSX bullets for my 300 win mag. Anybody have any good tricks that helped out on their loads. Ive heard that with barnes bullets you need to stick to C.O.A.L. for best results. Plan to start with IMR 4831 and H4831SC with winchester mag primers. Thanks for any ideas that anybody has. :sniper:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I found that following the suggestion from Barnes, starting .050 off the lands and working closer till you find the sweet spot works best. I load TSX for 6mm,25-06,.308,7mm,and 30-06. This has worked well in all my rifles.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I shoot a Remington Sendero in 300 Win Mag. I have shot a lot of 168 TSX, 165 Ballistic Tip, Swift Scirroco, and this year 185 gr Berger VLD. For many years R22 was giving me the best results, but for some reason I am running 150 slow with the same load over the same chronograph. I don't know if the powder changed or what. Anyway, I have switched to R25 now and that has pushed my velocities back up. 
I had pushed the old 165 X bullet to 3400 fps. Recently I had reached 3248 fps with the 185 gr VLD. The group wasn't great so I dropped two grains of powder which also dropped me to 3072 fps. However the group was 1/3 inch. I had been using Federal brass and switched to Winchester, so I'm going to go back up one grain. I would like to get to 3150 and keep the group tight. If I can't I'll go for best group and give up the velocity.


----------

